# Food Safety News - 06/03/2021



## daveomak.fs (Jun 3, 2021)

*With or without USDA support, hog producers push line-speed case to the appellate court*
By Dan Flynn on Jun 03, 2021 12:06 am It looks like the line-speed issue involving market hogs is going down the Big River for a decision by the Eighth U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals in St. Louis with or without USDA’s help. On April 1, 2021, a federal judge in St. Paul ruled that the USDA violated the federal Administrative Procedures Act (APA)... Continue Reading


*Researchers develop botulism prediction model*
By News Desk on Jun 03, 2021 12:04 am A mathematical model has been developed by scientists in Denmark to control the risk from Clostridium botulinum in certain foods. The tool could be used in development or reformulation of fresh and lightly preserved seafood and poultry products that do not support the growth of Clostridium botulinum. Botulism poisoning is a serious but rare illness... Continue Reading


*FDA’s modifications to import alerts include cheese, coconut, honey*
By News Desk on Jun 03, 2021 12:03 am The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with links for specific details... Continue Reading


*EU audit in Romania shows gaps remain despite progress with food safety*
By Joe Whitworth on Jun 03, 2021 12:02 am An audit on the microbial safety of food of non-animal origin in Romania has noted progress but found that there are still some problems. The DG Sante audit in late January to early February was based on a review of documentation and discussions with representatives of authorities via video-conference with onsite verification not possible because... Continue Reading


*Survey finds little change in consumer food safety behavior during pandemic*
By News Desk on Jun 03, 2021 12:01 am Trends in food safety and hygiene behaviors in the home have remained stable during the coronavirus pandemic, according to research published by the Food Standards Agency (FSA). The findings come from a round-up of a monthly survey that monitors attitudes, experiences and behaviors of consumers in relation to food during the COVID-19 pandemic. It covered England, Wales... Continue Reading


*New Salmonella outbreak traced to raw, frozen, breaded chicken products*
By Coral Beach on Jun 02, 2021 07:41 pm State and federal officials are investigating a multistate Salmonella outbreak traced to raw, frozen, breaded, stuffed chicken products. The USDA issued a public alert, but no recalls have been initiated as of the posting of the outbreak announcement. The six-state outbreak of Salmonella Enteritidis infections has sickened at least 17 people. The Salmonella strain appears... Continue Reading


*Another enoki mushroom recall for Listeria risk; these distributed in 5 states*
By News Desk on Jun 02, 2021 02:51 pm Sun Hong is recalling all cases of its “Seafood” mushrooms — known as enoki mushrooms — imported from China that are packaged in 5.3-ounce packages because they have the potential to be contaminated with Listeria monocytogenes. The packages do not have expiration dates. Sun Hong Foods became aware of this issue after notification by the... Continue Reading


----------

